# Hillbilly Grudge/Crispy Matches...lets hear 'em



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I'll start:

Me and MacGoo- Low score on Saturday has to pull all the arrows Sunday...
Me vs that incipient FLa. boy South--paaw- Straight up for a crispy...
Prag Lee...no way you're winning 2 in a row...

Others I know of
x-hunter vs. Hinkle
jarlicker vs the 45 yarder
jarlicker vs all his equipment...what will break this year?
Va vince vs. his 3rd axis setting
Lucky vs. the bubble (that I think is) in her scope 
MacGoo vs MacGoo...how many targets will it take for Mac to implode this year?

Lets talk 'em up...


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Wow!

We got grudge matches?

:director: :fencing: :moviecorn


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh yeah we got grudeg/crispy matches....

Mac is still stinging from the beat down Hornet put on him last year...

South-paaw is getting too big for his britches...

Lee sandbagged his way to a crispy last week...it won't happen again this week...

x hunter has hinky dink firmly in his sights after the beatdown he got last week at the mids...(and a few weeks ago at DCWC).

This oughta' be good...


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Okay Hinky's Bets:

Getting 10 from Broadwater
Getting 9 from Shane Wills
Getting 8 from HasBeen
Getting 7 from Leiter
Getting 6 from Cogar 
Getting 5 from Burnside 
Getting 4 from DCM
Gettins 3 from Rainman
Getting 2 from X Hunter
Getting 1 from Mega Dan

All others will be straight up!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> I'll start:
> 
> Me and MacGoo- Low score on Saturday has to pull all the arrows Sunday...
> Me vs that incipient FLa. boy South--paaw- Straight up for a crispy...
> ...


:chortle:

match one....hinky
match two....45 yarder...sorry Joe that one kickes my butt also
match three...Jarlicker....I just have a feeling
match four.....VaVince....it can't happen two years in a row and we got him straight already 
match five....I would say Lucky...but I don't know who set the bubble so this one is a PUSH 
match six.....also a PUSH because it's gonna happen.....I say 18....now the real question is....does this include practice:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Oh yeah we got grudeg/crispy matches....
> 
> Mac is still stinging from the beat down Hornet put on him last year...
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad....Sitcky got me a couple weeks ago with the same thing:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Now that I have gotten the answers to the matchs already on the table.....

I have a few matches to lay out......

Hornet vs TCR1....rematch from last year....TCR1 went down and I am predicting a repeat :wink:

Hornet vs VaVince....I got him last year....but he has kicked my butt twice this year  

Hornet vs X Hunter....that's right you have been crying about a crispy for months now....obviously you will kick my butt on the Hill but I still got game...this will be a special match...you down for a 70m match:wink:

Hornet vs Psarges Brew......this will be the best match of the weekend

*Charity Match*

Hornet vs MacGOO....this just has to happen...it's a summer classic.:wink:

Hornet vs Sticky...like I said a couple weeks ago.....you only GET LUCKY once

mdbowhunter vs the trees.....this one is a tough one to pick a winner on...I am gonna have to PUSH 

Jesse B vs his sight....will he set it right for ALL the shots during the Hinky shoot:noidea:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

BH, PS, MAC, STICKY, ANY-ONE I FORGOT ?? 

no crispies in my wallet.... i wont need 'em !! ill bring an extra sharpie in 

case yours runs out of ink toooo soooon !! :tongue:

PINS-TO-WIN !


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Now that I have gotten the answers to the matchs already on the table.....
> 
> I have a few matches to lay out......
> 
> ...


 Ok Bro.. yer on... :thumb: :cheers: Hope the war with Sarge's Brew hurts ya..  :wink:

Now Jerry vs the trees.. that's a tough call.. they got lots of trees on the Hill.. :mg: :chortle: :wink:

I suspect Jesse won't make the same mistake twice.. :wink: :nono: :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> BH, PS, MAC, STICKY, ANY-ONE I FORGOT ??
> 
> no crispies in my wallet.... i wont need 'em !! ill bring an extra sharpie in
> 
> ...


You better stick to the BHFS boys 

and maybe Mac:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I'll start:
> 
> *Me and MacGoo- Low score on Saturday has to pull all the arrows Sunday...*
> Me vs that incipient FLa. boy South--paaw- Straight up for a crispy...
> ...


Hmmm, I'm confused - I thought groupings on Sunday would be based on the Sat. results, so what makes you think you'll both be in the same group?

Hey "boy" don't count your crispies before they're signed. :tongue: You might better let someone a bit more responsible with their money hold enough of your $ to buy gas for the ride home.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ok Bro.. yer on... :thumb: :cheers: Hope the war with Sarge's Brew hurts ya..  :wink:
> 
> Now Jerry vs the trees.. that's a tough call.. they got lots of trees on the Hill.. :mg: :chortle: :wink:
> 
> I suspect Jesse won't make the same mistake twice.. :wink: :nono: :chortle:


Don't you know I am not a PRO archer.....but if I gave blood the needle would get nothing out but beer and Jack:wink:

For some reason I can't see him doing that twice either.:nono:

My goal is to get a loop on Jerry's bow and some FS gear:wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Now that I have gotten the answers to the matchs already on the table.....
> 
> I have a few matches to lay out......
> 
> ...


I'm going to go get some marks tonight, so I'll see how many points i need to request from you. Neither of us has been shooting much this year, but since I know you have been on a field course at least 3 times, and I have been on 0, we'll start with the difference betwen your day 2 score last year and my day 2 score last year multiplied by 1.5.

That sounds about right


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> I'm going to go get some marks tonight, so I'll see how many points i need to request from you. Neither of us has been shooting much this year, but since I know you have been on a field course at least 3 times, and I have been on 0, we'll start with the difference betwen your day 2 score last year and my day 2 score last year multiplied by 1.5.
> 
> That sounds about right


Pile up those excuses now....:wink:

and I am not spotting you 30 points:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> mdbowhunter vs the trees.....this one is a tough one to pick a winner on...I am gonna have to PUSH


You had to bring that up didn't you? 

Wrong...just freaking wrong!!!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Now Jerry vs the trees.. that's a tough call.. they got lots of trees on the Hill.. :mg: :chortle: :wink:


Listen Sticky...Hornet doesn't need any help on this issue. 

Besides, I'm bringing my climbing arrow puller just in case I find some pine again. :wink: Trees........beware!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hmmm, I'm confused - I thought groupings on Sunday would be based on the Sat. results, so what makes you think you'll both be in the same group?
> 
> Hey "boy" don't count your crispies before they're signed. :tongue: You might better let someone a bit more responsible with their money hold enough of your $ to buy gas for the ride home.


Thats not what we did last year...if so...mac may get out of one here...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Thats not what we did last year...if so...mac may get out of one here...


Just don't tell Mac - maybe he'll think he has to pull the arrows for whatever group he's shooting with.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> You had to bring that up didn't you?
> 
> Wrong...just freaking wrong!!!


:chortle: Hey...at least the 8 pics I have of Mike in a tree haven't shown up yet


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Thats not what we did last year...if so...mac may get out of one here...


See post #2 in this thread:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=712988

Of course, that's assuming that BH knows what he's talking about. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Now that I have gotten the answers to the matchs already on the table.....
> 
> I have a few matches to lay out......
> 
> ...


Hornet vs. x hunter---I want a piece of that one too, only I get the Mac handicap...:wink:

Hornet vs. MacGoo---believe it or not, I'm going with Mac on Day 1...he's been shooting strong this year...(Note, I'm banking on macgoo's implosion to come on day 2)

Hornet vs. my brew--- I'm going with Hornet, cause when I'm done:wink:, I'm not sure there's going to be enough left for the little guy...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Thats not what we did last year...if so...mac may get out of one here...


This year will be different....peer groups on Sun. But if you guys end up shooting close to the same score you will be together anyway:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> See post #2 in this thread:
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=712988
> 
> Of course, that's assuming that BH knows what he's talking about. :wink:



You can take it to the bank:thumb:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> This year will be different....peer groups on Sun. But if you guys end up shooting close to the same score you will be together anyway:wink:


It always seems to work out that way anyway...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Hornet vs. x hunter---I want a piece of that one too, only I get the Mac handicap...:wink:
> 
> Hornet vs. MacGoo---believe it or not, I'm going with Mac on Day 1...he's been shooting strong this year...(Note, I'm banking on macgoo's implosion to come on day 2)
> 
> Hornet vs. my brew--- I'm going with Hornet, cause when I'm done:wink:, I'm not sure there's going to be enough left for the little guy...


I don't do handicapp matches....and I don't beleave in different classes either....:wink: 

I told you my money is on Mac also He has been shooting fine and I haven't been shooting much....but I wouldn't cash that check yet.....it's still MacGOO:wink:

Little guy....You forget that I got a gut too.:wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

psargeant said:


> I'll start:
> 
> Me and MacGoo- Low score on Saturday has to pull all the arrows Sunday...
> Me vs that incipient FLa. boy South--paaw- Straight up for a crispy...
> ...


New sight ...its all takin care of



Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle:
> 
> match one....hinky
> match two....45 yarder...sorry Joe that one kickes my butt also
> ...


Yup, all taken care of




Brown Hornet said:


> Now that I have gotten the answers to the matchs already on the table.....
> 
> I have a few matches to lay out......
> 
> ...


Its on.....Any other takes want some, refer to Hornets catch phrase :tongue:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Pile up those excuses now....:wink:
> 
> and I am not spotting you 30 points:wink:


We'll see what I think after tonight. The shot has been breaking quite nicely at 10 yds. If it continues as such at distances, we can trim that down a bit. I'm not anticipating any problems this year, but then again, I didn't anticipate any last year:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> New sight ...its all takin care of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't think I would forget did you...although I did get you in the match that matters...to me anyway:wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> You didn't think I would forget did you...although I did get you in the match that matters...to me anyway:wink:


I hear ya.....tell Sarge that its on for friday at TA. A 3 way crispy match. I should be rolling into the Hill with 2 signed ones :wink:.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

hornet you just name how you want me to hand you your arse and thats how it will be done!!!!! No spots strait up!!!!!!!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> hornet you just name how you want me to hand you your arse and thats how it will be done!!!!! No spots strait up!!!!!!!


Xbaby you be nice to Hornet...I want him in good shape so when the score sheets get tallied...we'll lets just say between Sarge pulling arrows and the bulge in my wallet from newly signed crispys...I may feel frisky to go double or nuthin on the last one you signed over to me:wink:
Of course we'll have to determine a handicap of a yet to be determined nature


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> Xbaby you be nice to Hornet...I want him in good shape so when the score sheets get tallied...we'll lets just say between Sarge pulling arrows and the bulge in my wallet from newly signed crispys...I may feel frisky to go double or nuthin on the last one you signed over to me:wink:
> Of course we'll have to determine a handicap of a yet to be determined nature


Shame on you if ya fool me once but it wont happen again!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Careful Mac....I won't be there to provide said crispy this time. X hunter never carries the goods!!!!



Macaholic said:


> Xbaby you be nice to Hornet...I want him in good shape so when the score sheets get tallied...we'll lets just say between Sarge pulling arrows and the bulge in my wallet from newly signed crispys...I may feel frisky to go double or nuthin on the last one you signed over to me:wink:
> Of course we'll have to determine a handicap of a yet to be determined nature


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> Careful Mac....I won't be there to provide said crispy this time. X hunter never carries the goods!!!!


Im smarter than I look!!!!!!:wink:

Dont worry I tired of sandbaggin on poor olr Macgoo anyways!!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Im smarter than I look!!!!!!:wink:
> 
> Dont worry I tired of sandbaggin on poor olr Macgoo anyways!!!!!!


Would you be willing to spot "me" the difference in "our" ages? :tongue:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Would you be willing to spot "me" the difference in "our" ages? :tongue:


And just how old are ya????


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Shame on you if ya fool me once but it wont happen again!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


now..now...now...don't make me start posting pics:tongue:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> And just how old are ya????


if you have to ask....just say your skerd


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> And just how old are ya????


Must I answer that "honestly" before or after the crispy goes on the line. 

Look back at Jarlickers' scores from the shoot at DCWC - there were only 3 of "us" in the "Senior" Mens Free Style.

Heck, I don't even know how old you are, but I'd guess that I've got 2 daughters older than you.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

*X Hunters List Of Crispies Coming To VA On Sun*

Since this is a grudge thread here are a few Crispies I plan on bringing home with me on sun:

1st and foremost Hinky Dinky will go down!!!!!!!
2nd Hornet will sign over after a 70m battle (wont be much of a battle though!!)
3rd Macgoo Just cause I OWE you!!!
4th Jarlicker Cause I can
5th deerslayr I cant leave out family
6th Pragmatic Lee shouldnt have asked for a spot
7th Psarge there aint enough hommade brew out there to save you
8th OBT you better show
9th south paaw cause you called me Hinky Hunter with out expressed or written consent
10th vavince why not
11th Ron Meadows you dont even have to be there
12th WV Hasbeen you already admitted defeat in the gen pop

if you were left off this list dont be sad as i will be more than glad to take a Crispie off your hands at the end of the weekend!!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Must I answer that "honestly" before or after the crispy goes on the line.
> 
> Look back at Jarlickers' scores from the shoot at DCWC - there were only 3 of "us" in the "Senior" Mens Free Style.
> 
> Heck, I don't even know how old you are, but I'd guess that I've got 2 daughters older than you.


You keep that up and your gonna be spottin me!!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I've got a red, a blue, a green, and a black Sharpie sitting right here on my desk - which one would you like to borrow?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I've got a red, a blue, a green, and a black Sharpie sitting right here on my desk - which one would you like to borrow?


Thats awful nice I will need a sharpie to sign all of my 4x targets 

I think red will show up on a field and hunter face so red then:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> You keep that up and your gonna be spottin me!!!!!!


Well I did take 1st place in the SMFS at S+W last week, but I was the only one in that class. :wink:

Wonder if I should change my name to "Sarge-X Hunter Hunter"?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well I did take 1st place in the SMFS at S+W last week, but I was the only one in that class. :wink:
> 
> Wonder if I should change my name to "Sarge-X Hunter Hunter"?


It can be arranged...... apparently


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> It can be arranged...... apparently


You sound as "if" you're speaking from experience. :zip:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You sound as "if" you're speaking from experience. :zip:


Mabey so....... ok Ive decided you are spottin me 10 and you'll smile while siginin a Crispie to me!!!!:wink:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

You do realize that it's not polite to pick on those of us who are archery challenged don't you? :embara:

I'd love to be going but family matters have to come first this time.





X Hunter said:


> Since this is a grudge thread here are a few Crispies I plan on bringing home with me on sun:
> 
> 1st and foremost Hinky Dinky will go down!!!!!!!
> 2nd Hornet will sign over after a 70m battle (wont be much of a battle though!!)
> ...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> You do realize that it's not polite to pick on those of us who are archery challenged don't you? :embara:
> 
> I'd love to be going but family matters have to come first this time.


Well theres on Crispie down and I havent even left yet man this is easy!!!

Archery challenged I prefer the term easy targets:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Mabey so....... ok Ive decided you are spottin me 10 and you'll smile while siginin a Crispie to me!!!!:wink:


Somehow this just isn't working out quite like I planned. Of course I have been up since 4 AM so maybe I'm not really reading what I think I'm reading. Think I'll have to sleep on that offer. :tongue:

See you Friday.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Tell ya what....we'll take your average score and my personal best......you spot me the difference and we'll go at it up at Sherwood next weekend........just say so if'n your skeered!!!!!



X Hunter said:


> Well theres on Crispie down and I havent even left yet man this is easy!!!
> 
> Archery challenged I prefer the term easy targets:tongue:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Somehow this just isn't working out quite like I planned. Of course I have been up since 4 AM so maybe I'm not really reading what I think I'm reading. Think I'll have to sleep on that offer. :tongue:
> 
> See you Friday.


So your agreeing then.... Its offical Prag is spotting me 10!!!!!!

See ya fri


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> Tell ya what....we'll take your average score and my personal best......you spot me the difference and we'll go at it up at Sherwood next weekend........just say so if'n your skeered!!!!!


I aint skeered but I gotta work on your bow to make sure everything is fine.... 

After all we dont want the combubliator coming decombubliated

see no you gotta let me work on your bow cause you dont even know where that is at :wink:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I think all that mumbo jumbo is just a foreign language for "I'm skeered" 




X Hunter said:


> I aint skeered but I gotta work on your bow to make sure everything is fine....
> 
> After all we dont want the combubliator coming decombubliated
> 
> see no you gotta let me work on your bow cause you dont even know where that is at :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> I think all that mumbo jumbo is just a foreign language for "I'm skeered"


Nope its game on


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

:chicken01::chicken01::chicken01:





X Hunter said:


> Nope its game on


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> :chicken01::chicken01::chicken01:


:tongue::tongue::tongue:

Look I can use emoticons too


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah, but they're not as funny!!!!!




X Hunter said:


> :tongue::tongue::tongue:
> 
> Look I can use emoticons too


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> Yeah, but they're not as funny!!!!!


Yea the ones you used kinda resemble you when mike or dad walk on the course!!!!!!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

X Hunter I guess you are feeling extra frisky tonight. Look there has got to be an easier way to earn ten bucks than calling out all the Joes on the east coast. The rate you are going you are going to have to hire a good bookkeeper. Just to keep it all straight.

I am feeling pretty good about shooting this weekend. Looking forwards to taking on the Billy Hill.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> X Hunter I guess you are feeling extra frisky tonight. Look there has got to be an easier way to earn ten bucks than calling out all the Joes on the east coast. The rate you are going you are going to have to hire a good bookkeeper. Just to keep it all straight.
> 
> I am feeling pretty good about shooting this weekend. Looking forwards to taking on the Billy Hill.


As am I looking foward to a larlicker signed crispie:wink:


----------



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Since this is a grudge thread here are a few Crispies I plan on bringing home with me on sun:
> 
> 1st and foremost Hinky Dinky will go down!!!!!!!
> 2nd Hornet will sign over after a 70m battle (wont be much of a battle though!!)
> ...


You can try!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I feel as though YOU will handing a CRISPY over to ME this weekend.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

deer slayr said:


> You can try!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I feel as though YOU will handing a CRISPY over to ME this weekend.


Ah yet another dreamer!!!! keep on dreamin there youngster your day is fast approaching but not this weekend fast!!!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Since this is a grudge thread here are a few Crispies I plan on bringing home with me on sun:
> 
> 1st and foremost Hinky Dinky will go down!!!!!!!
> 2nd Hornet will sign over after a 70m battle (wont be much of a battle though!!)
> ...


Well I'm not sure about the rest of the yahoos on your list but you will most definately fail with #1 on your list, but it is important to aim high!!!

I won't whoop him too bad for the rest of you, otherwise he won't even be worth the match!!!!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

X Hunter I think a 35 point spot to Prag would be fair. Heck the largest hill they have in eastern NC are remains from the last pig picking behind the local Piggly Wiggly. What I am trying to say is Prags nose is going to start bleeding from altitude change by target #7. Cut the guy a break. He will need it.:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Well I'm not sure about the rest of the yahoos on your list but you will most definately fail with #1 on your list, but it is important to aim high!!!
> 
> I won't whoop him too bad for the rest of you, otherwise he won't even be worth the match!!!!



i know how to beat you now..... its called a walk up!!!!:tongue:


----------



## deer slayr (Nov 1, 2006)

Well at least I will get a CRISPY from Brown Hornet, Mac, Jarlicker, Psarge, and Lee!!!!!!!!


Maybe


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> X Hunter I think a 35 point spot to Prag would be fair. Heck the largest hill they have in eastern NC are remains from the last pig picking behind the local Piggly Wiggly. What I am trying to say is Prags nose is going to start bleeding from altitude change by target #7. Cut the guy a break. He will need it.:wink:


Field aint fair joe!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

deer slayr said:


> Well at least I will get a CRISPY from Brown Hornet, Mac, Jarlicker, Psarge, and Lee!!!!!!!!


Now thats more like it set your sights on more OBTaniable goals young one


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Sounds to me like I will have to break out whip all the Ginnies asses game again. Look I even got Bill Hamlin come to try to get some. I have had about enough of playing with the kiddies. My game will be on. Catch me if ya can.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> Sounds to me like I will have to break out whip all the Ginnies asses game again. Look I even got Bill Hamlin come to try to get some. I have had about enough of playing with the kiddies. My game will be on. Catch me if ya can.


I'll slow down and let you catch up one day!!!:tongue:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Dont worry about speed. I am going to take my time and enjoy every minute.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Thats awful nice I will need a sharpie to sign all of my 4x targets
> 
> I think red will show up on a field and hunter face so red then:tongue:


You will be able to count these on ONE hand!!!! bunny, bunny, 15, 15, and a 20 yarder



X Hunter said:


> i know how to beat you now..... its called a walk up!!!!:tongue:


Oh young one.............you did IT too!!!! I just felt sorry for you!!!



X Hunter said:


> Field aint fair joe!!!!!:tongue:


Sure it is!!!! Don't scare them away before they come!!!! We need to coddle the donators!!! Pick them clean one here and one there!!! 



X Hunter said:


> Now thats more like it set your sights on more OBTaniable goals young one


He is learning fast!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I think the pre-game is almost as good as the game this year... :moviecorn :darkbeer:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> Dont worry about speed. I am going to take my time and enjoy every minute.


Good enjoy the backseat view:tongue:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Originally Posted by X Hunter 
Thats awful nice I will need a sharpie to sign all of my 4x targets 

I think red will show up on a field and hunter face so red then 

You will be able to count these on ONE hand!!!! bunny, bunny, 15, 15, and a 20 yarder

They arent total gimmes. 4 x targets are tough to come by.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> You will be able to count these on ONE hand!!!! bunny, bunny, 15, 15, and a 20 yarder
> 
> There are 2 20 yarders thank you
> 
> ...


For a slow learner:tongue:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> I think the pre-game is almost as good as the game this year... :moviecorn :darkbeer:


Might just need a ladder to accopany those knee high boots


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Well I'm not sure about the rest of the yahoos on your list but you will most definately fail with #1 on your list, but it is important to aim high!!!
> 
> I won't whoop him too bad for the rest of you, otherwise he won't even be worth the match!!!!


You keep on I might just invent a new class for me to win in!!!!:wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Thats what so good about the Hill Billy shoot. A lot of great archers dont win. Kind of amazing.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> For a slow learner:tongue:


You obviously havn't seen the 20 yarders on Billies Hill!!



X Hunter said:


> You keep on I might just invent a new class for me to win in!!!!:wink:


That's the true archery way!!!! Sned a letter to Brucie Baby and who knows, an emergency meeting may get you want you want sooner than you think!!



jarlicker said:


> Thats what so good about the Hill Billy shoot. A lot of great archers dont win. Kind of amazing.


There is only ONE winner!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

QUOTE=Hinkelmonster;7158477]You obviously havn't seen the 20 yarders on Billies Hill!!

Making a mountian out of a mole hill are we:wink:


That's the true archery way!!!! Sned a letter to Brucie Baby and who knows, an emergency meeting may get you want you want sooner than you think

ya gotta do what ya gotta do!!! Who know I might just reveal my 2917's at the meeting to:tongue:

There is only ONE winner!!![/QUOTE]

Yep me!!!!:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> X Hunter I think a 35 point spot to Prag would be fair. Heck the largest hill they have in eastern NC are remains from the last pig picking behind the local Piggly Wiggly. What I am trying to say is Prags nose is going to start bleeding from altitude change by target #7. Cut the guy a break. He will need it.:wink:


Jarlicker, thanks for watching my back (I think). That 35 point spot sounds about right to me - that probably wouldn't miss the difference in our age very much. 

As far as them hills, you got that right. The ground around home is flat as Olive Oil's chest. I seriously considered getting out the ladder and making some practice shots from the roof of my house, but I scared of heights. :tongue:

I'll wait till I can post a picture, but you guys are NOT going to believe what I'm developing to simulate a hill (at least for the target).


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Since this is a grudge thread here are a few Crispies I plan on bringing home with me on sun:
> 
> 1st and foremost Hinky Dinky will go down!!!!!!!
> 2nd Hornet will sign over after a 70m battle (wont be much of a battle though!!)
> ...


Good lord Brad what are you doing? :noidea:

Trying to get some gas money....or do you think you are the Micheal Phelps of archery:embara:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Since this is a grudge thread here are a few Crispies I plan on bringing home with me on sun:
> 
> 1st and foremost Hinky Dinky will go down!!!!!!!
> 2nd Hornet will sign over after a 70m battle (wont be much of a battle though!!)
> ...




```

```
OH MY EYES,..... MY EYES !! cant believe you're so willing to part with so

much in sucha short time !!! you arent going to make it back home..... dun 

gave away all your gas money at the HILL ! IM _HERE_ TO GET ME 

SOME..... arrived this mornin'n !! :wink: ITS-ON ..... "EX"-HINKEY-

HUNTER .....:tongue:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Good lord Brad what are you doing? :noidea:
> 
> Gas aint cheap!!!!
> 
> ...





south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> OH MY EYES,..... MY EYES !! cant believe you're so willing to part with so
> ...



Part with so much I'll be ably to but almost 3 gallons of gas on the way home with your contribution included!!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Dang... here I start the thread, and I miss all the fun today while I'm travelling...just talked to Hornet...heading out of Arlington Va at 6:15 am to get to Hinky's dojo to whoop it up there...see you all on the hill sometime tomorrow afternoon...The brew'll be cold by the time I get there...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

psargeant said:


> Dang... here I start the thread, and I miss all the fun today while I'm travelling...just talked to Hornet...heading out of Arlington Va at 6:15 am to get to Hinky's dojo to whoop it up there...see you all on the hill sometime tomorrow afternoon...The brew'll be cold by the time I get there...




```

```
ill see your cold ones at the dojo...:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well here is the update.....

I will start by saying that only ONE Hornet Crispy was signed....and that one went to Mac...he got me by ONE point on Sat. But head to head on Sun....spanked him like a a step child 

Now I will say that SOME of you still need to deliver a crispy...you know who you are.....:embara:

Here is where we stand......

Hornet vs TCR1....rematch from last year....TCR1 went down and I am predicting a repeat....

well he got worked over just like last year...and just like last year I had a blast shooting with my buddy on Sat.....

Hornet vs VaVince....I got him last year....but he has kicked my butt twice this year ...

Just like last year....your crispies are mine....and three days no less  That's right....looks like I am up 4-2 this year:wink: Now only if I could find those other crispies in my wallet:zip:

Hornet vs X Hunter....that's right you have been crying about a crispy for months now....obviously you will kick my butt on the Hill but I still got game...this will be a special match...you down for a 70m match....

Like I said he cried and cried all spring....I am gonna get me a Hornet crispy....well guess who left the Hill without one and by the way...you still owe me one from your defeat yesterday:zip:

Hornet vs Psarges Brew......this will be the best match of the weekend...

Hornet won that battle also...and since beer can't sign...I felt the need to take it out on Sarge....3 shots at Hornet...even with my own nocks and you go down 3 times:embara:....:wink:

Charity Match

Hornet vs MacGOO....this just has to happen...it's a summer classic.

Now on Sat....Mac survived...he is the ONLY one that walked off the Hill with a signed one from Hornet ...NOTE: Who ever let me borrow that Sharpie I used to sign over that crispy must have lost 1000 of them...cus that Sharpie was out of gas:embara: 

But Sunday was a different story....we shot head to head....and even with my collapse on the first part of the second half....you still got bent over my knee:wink: Now....where is my crispy:noidea:

Hornet vs Sticky...like I said a couple weeks ago.....you only GET LUCKY once

Sticky...I told you when we walked of the course at SMA....it was charity:wink:....if this was a baseball game....you went 0-3 with 3 K's my friend.:wink:

Now South-Paaw....you thought you would get lucky......come on man...did you really think I would get your bow fixed and loose to you....:nono: he was in the same boat with Sticky, VaVince, Sarge and the rest of you goobers that went down swinging.

Moral of the story....you all still need to carry Bee Suits....because once again...you all got stung


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well here is the update.....
> 
> I will start by saying that only ONE Hornet Crispy was signed....and that one went to Mac...he got me by ONE point on Sat. But head to head on Sun....spanked him like a a step child
> 
> ...


Only 9 crispies in 3 days????????????????????????

That's not a very good income!!!

When I get out of bed, (still recovering from the HINKY SHOOT) I'll post my income for the weekend!!!

Oh and I too only lost one and that was on an arrow call from 80 yards against that young wipper snapper DeerSlayer....................I guess Swarovski's just are'nt what they used to be............or maybe it's my eyes that are going???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Only 9 crispies in 3 days????????????????????????
> 
> That's not a very good income!!!
> 
> ...



Oh no....I have 9 in my pocket....there are a BUNCH of people that have felt the need to renege on their matches....just look at the #s....I should have 9+ just from 3-4 people alone:embara: 

and the one you lost....that was my fault....you said in and he wasn't sure....I have 12X lookin glasses...I could see it was out. He looked at me and I said take that bet.:bolt:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well here is the update.....
> 
> I will start by saying that only ONE Hornet Crispy was signed....and that one went to Mac...he got me by ONE point on Sat. But head to head on Sun....spanked him like a a step child
> 
> ...


No 70m slug fest went down so no Crispie for you!!!!!
As far as the ONE you got from me I cant help it vavince cant shoot the right target or arrows with points in them:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> No 70m slug fest went down so no Crispie for you!!!!!
> As far as the ONE you got from me I cant help it vavince cant shoot the right target or arrows with points in them:tongue:


Well there were too many people in the way to pull off the 70m battle....I was hoping we would get that in on Fri but the rain got in the way

BUT....I seem to remember us working out a match between 12:00-3:00 in the AM on Sat...you know seconds after you made the match with VaVince....you remember after someone showed us that you really can shoot fire from your butt.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well here is the update.....
> 
> I will start by saying that only ONE Hornet Crispy was signed....and that one went to Mac...he got me by ONE point on Sat. But head to head on Sun....spanked him like a a step child
> 
> ...


...Hornet..I have to hand it to you...you hung in when all was lost and dug deep to put the 2008 Billy Hill in your pocket...

The first 14 had Hornet up 5 on Mac but after the turn at the top BH started bleeding points when I got lucky on a few....except the shot on the waterbottle

Then it was neck-in-neck down to about the last 6 and I seemed to run out of gas....or my punch-it technique got out of time....not sure which:tongue:

Congrats on the WIN and a crispy will be signed and delivered at our next meeting...hopefully before Lancaster...but ya never know:darkbeer:

btw....thanks for yours


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well there were too many people in the way to pull off the 70m battle....I was hoping we would get that in on Fri but the rain got in the way
> 
> BUT....I seem to remember us working out a match between 12:00-3:00 in the AM on Sat...you know seconds after you made the match with VaVince....you remember after someone showed us that you really can shoot fire from your butt.


All i remember from that time period is Brown Hornet Brown Hornet Brown Hornet

And an invisible ciggeratte

and really smelly empties


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> ...Hornet..I have to hand it to you...you hung in when all was lost and dug deep to put the 2008 Billy Hill in your pocket...
> 
> The first 14 had Hornet up 5 on Mac but after the turn at the top BH started bleeding points when I got lucky on a few....except the shot on the waterbottle
> 
> ...


I thought I was gonna die laughing when you drew down on that water bottle....next time don't forget the cut:wink:

I just wish I had the gas in the tank for that back half yesterday.....cuz a 535-540 was out there for me yesterday...I gave away a TON of points. But a lot of things were figured out for me on the back half Sat and during yesterdays round.....:wink: I am turning that corner again


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I thought I was gonna die laughing when you drew down on that water bottle....next time don't forget the cut:wink:
> 
> *I just wish I had the gas in the tank for that back half yesterday.*....cuz a 535-540 was out there for me yesterday...I gave away a TON of points. But a lot of things were figured out for me on the back half Sat and during yesterdays round.....:wink: I am turning that corner again


Well, I tried to share some "gas" with you. :tongue:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

This is how you collect..................

Notice the entire middle row is from a certain "HINKY HUNTER HIMSELF"!!!!


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow.... I guess my claim to fame is I see my name on a lot of crispies from over the weekend...might need a loan to put my rocket back together!!!! Can't I at least get the D.A. award for the weekend?


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well here is the update.....
> 
> I will start by saying that only ONE Hornet Crispy was signed....and that one went to Mac...he got me by ONE point on Sat. But head to head on Sun....spanked him like a a step child
> 
> ...





X Hunter said:


> No 70m slug fest went down so no Crispie for you!!!!!
> As far as the ONE you got from me I cant help it vavince cant shoot the right target or arrows with points in them:tongue:


 I thought your teammates were supposed to help each other out, I see how it is. I whoop you twice in horseshoes and you complain :wink:



Pantera07 said:


> Wow.... I guess my claim to fame is I see my name on a lot of crispies from over the weekend...might need a loan to put my rocket back together!!!! Can't I at least get the D.A. award for the weekend?


I will surrender my DA crown to you. I wore it for 2 days and should of had it through sunday, but you desrve it. Treat it well :wink:.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I had it last W/E after jumping in the pool with ringy dingy in tote.........................


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

I will surrender my DA crown to you. I wore it for 2 days and should of had it through sunday, but you desrve it. Treat it well :wink:.[/QUOTE

I will polish it up nice and wear it with pride!!!! I will be on the lookout to pass it on to another deserving D.A........:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

VA Vince said:


> I thought your teammates were supposed to help each other out, I see how it is. I whoop you twice in horseshoes and you complain :wink:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> mabey on the shoes but as far as your archery ya cant fix stupid!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> VA Vince said:
> 
> 
> > I thought your teammates were supposed to help each other out, I see how it is. I whoop you twice in horseshoes and you complain :wink:
> ...


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> VA Vince said:
> 
> 
> > I thought your teammates were supposed to help each other out, I see how it is. I whoop you twice in horseshoes and you complain :wink:
> ...


----------

